# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Καλεντάρι Διεθνών αγώνων

## Polyneikos

* Καλεντάρι Διεθνών αγώνων 2016* *


Σεπτέμβριος

**Mr Olympia 2016 (15-18 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas, Nevada)*

*Arnold Classic Europe Pro 2016 (23-25 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη)* 

*Arnold Classic Europe Αmateur 2016 (23-25 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη)
*

*Οκτώβριος*

*IFBB EVLS Prague Pro Showdown 2016 ( 30 Sept-1 Oct ,Πράγα)

IFBB EVLS Prague Αmateur Showdown 2016 ( 30 Sept-1 Oct ,Πράγα)

**IFBB Nordic Pro 2016 (8 Oκτωβρίου, Lahti,Finland)*
*
IFBB Ben Weider Legacy Cup 2016 (7-9 October,Lahti, Finland)

IFBB Diamond Cup UK 2016 (14-16 October, Εngland)

IFBB 25o Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (21-23 Οκτωβρίου, Knjazevac-Σερβία)

**Olympia Europe 2016 (21- 22 Oκτωβρίου, Dortmund) 

**NABBA Mr Universe 2016 (29 Oκτωβρίου, Birmingham, UK)*
*
IFBB Olympia Amateur Moscow 2016 (28-30 Oct, Ρωσία)


*

*Νοέμβριος

IFBB 70th World Men's Championships 2016 (3-7 Νovember, Benidorm, Spain)

**WFF World Championships 2016 (6 Νοεμβρίου,Dublin, Ireland)*
*
IFBB Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2016 (18-19 Nοεμβρίου, Πορτογαλία)

WABBA World Miss & Mr Universe 2016 (18-19 Νοεμβρίου, Padova-Iταλία)

IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2016 (26-27 Nοεμβρίου, Αθήνα)

WABBA International Mr & Miss Universe 2016 (26 Νοεμβρίου, Λονδίνο)

NAC Ms & Mr Universe 2016 (26 Νοεμβρίου, Αμβούργο)
*

*Δεκέμβριος*

*Amateur Olympia San Marino 2016 (2-5 Δεκεμβρίου, Σαν Μαρίνο)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καλεντάρι Διεθνών αγώνων 2017*


*Μάρτιος


**Arnold Classic Columbus 2017 (3-7 Mαρτίου, Ohio)

**IFBB New Zealand Pro 2017 (11 Μαρτίου, New Zealand)*

*Arnold Classic Australia 2017 (17-19 Mαρτίου, Μελβούρνη)*

*Απρίλιος

**IFBB Diamond Cup Malta 2017 (12-16 Απριλίου, Mάλτα)

**IFBB 34ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (27-29 Απριλίου, Αλγερία)*

*IFBB 26o Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα Bodybuilding 2017 (28-30 Aπριλίου, Mαυροβούνιο)*



*Μαϊος

**Arnold Classic South Africa 2017 (5-7 Mαϊου, Johannesburg)*


*ΙFBB European Championships 2017 (3-8 May, Santa Susanna,Spain)

**IFBB 26o Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα Classic BB-Fitness-Bikini 2017 (12-14 Μαϊου, Σερβία)*

*PCA Bodypower 2017 (13-14 Mαιου, Βirmingham)

**WABBA International European Cup 2017 (20 Mαϊου, Ουκρανία)*

*IFBB New York Pro 2017 (20 Μαϊου, New York)

**WFF Mεσογειακοί Αγώνες 2017 (20 Μαϊου, Βελλίδειο-Θεσσαλονίκη)*


*NAC World Championships 2017 (27 May, Spain)*

*Ιούνιος 


**IFBB Diamond Cup Lisbon 2017 (2-4 Ιουνίου, Πορτογαλία)

**Olympia Amateur Spain 2017 (9-11 Ιουνίου, Ισπανία)*

*WFF European Championships 2017 (10 June, Lithuania)

**Europa SuperShow Dallas 2017 (17-18 Ιουνίου, Dallas)*
*
NABBA World Championships 2017 (17 June, Russia)

WABBA International World Championship 2017 (17 June, Mexico)

**WABBA World Cup 2017 (17-18 Ioυνίου, Bενετία-Ιταλία)*

*Ιούλιος 

**IBFA 12th Mr & Ms Universe 2017 (2 Ιουλίου, Sapri - Italy)*



*Αύγουστος

**Tampa Pro 2017 (5 Aυγούστου, Florida)*



*Σεπτέμβριος 
**
Olympia Amateur Las Vegas 2017 (14 Σεπτεμβρίου, Las Vegas)*
*
Mr Olympia 2017 (14-17 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas, Nevada)

**Arnold Classic Europe Pro 2017 (22-24 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη)*

*Arnold Classic Europe Αmateur 2017 (22-25 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη)

**IFBB EVLS Prague Pro Show 2017 (29- 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, Πράγα)*

*IFBB EVLS Prague Αmateur 2017 (29- 30 Σεπτεμβρίου, Πράγα)*

*Oκτώβριος

**PCA Wawan Classic 2017 (7 Oκτωβρίου, Kuwait)*

*INBA 1st NGBA & 1st Mediterranean King & Queen 2017 (15 Oκτωβρίου, Σ.Ε.Φ., Αθήνα)

**NABBA-WFF Kuwait Cup Pro Championships 2017 (20 Οκτωβρίου, Kuwait)*

*NABBA Mr Universe 2017 (28 Oκτωβρίου, Birmingham)

**ΙΝΒΑ European Championship 2017 (28 Οκτωβρίου, Βοσνία και Ερζεγοβίνη)*



*Νοέμβριος 
*

*IFBB 71st World Men's Championships 2017 (2-6 Νovember, Benidorm, Spain)

**WFF World Championship 2017 (4 Noεμβρίου, Κύπρος)

**WABBA International Hercules Olympia 2017 (5 Νοεμβρίου, Iταλία)

**IFBB World Champiοnships Juniors & Masters 2017 (13-16 Νοεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)

**IFBB Ferrigno Legacy Pro 2017 (18 Noεμβρίου, Καλιφόρνια)*


*WABBA International Mr-Ms Universe 2017 (18 Νοεμβρίου, Ουγγαρία)

**IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2017 (19 Nοεμβρίου, Αθήνα)

**IFBB Diamond Cup Μilano 2017 (24-25 Nοεμβρίου, Μιλάνο)

**IFBB Elite Pro Milano 2017 (26 Nοεμβρίου, Μιλάνο)*

*NAC Ms & Mr Universe 2017 (25 Νοεμβρίου, Αμβούργο)

**San Marino Pro 2017 (24-26 Νοεμβρίου, Σαν Μαρίνο)*

*Olympia Amateur San Marino 2017 (24-26 Νοεμβρίου, Σαν Μαρίνο)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καλεντάρι Διεθνών αγώνων 2018*


*Μάρτιος

**Arnold Classic Columbus 2018 (1-4 Mαρτίου, Ohio)*

*IFBB Elite Pro Brasil 2018 (9-11 Mαρτίου, Goiânia )*

*Arnold Classic Australia 2018 (16-18 Μαρτίου, Μελβούρνη)*

*IFBB Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2018 (23 Mαρτίου, Ναύπλιο)*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2018 (24 Μαρτίου, Ναύπλιο)

**IFBB Indy Pro 2018 (31 Μαρτίου, Ινδιανάπολις)*



*Aπρίλιος

**IFBB Diamond Cup Malta 2018 (6-8 Απριλίου, Mαλτα)*

*IFBB Elite Pro Malta 2018 (6-8 Απριλίου, Mαλτα)*

*IFBB Elite Pro Slovakia 2018 (13-15 Απριλίου, Σλοβακία)

**Arnold Classic South America 2018 (20-22 Aπριλίου, Βραζιλία)

**Arnold Classic South America Εlite Pro 2018 (22 Aπριλίου, Βραζιλία)*

*Asian Elite Pro 2018 (27-29 Aπριλίου, Μογγολία)*




*Μάιος

**ΙFBB European Championships 2018 (2-7 Mαϊου, Santa Susanna,Ισπανία)

**NPC Iron Rebel Europe Show 2018 (4-6 Mαϊου , Denmark) 

**WABBA International European Championship (19 Mαϊου, Ουκρανία)*


*New York Pro 2018 (19 Mαϊου, Νέα Υόρκη)

**Αrnold Classic Africa 2018 (18-20 Μαΐου, Johannesburg)*

*IFBB Elite Pro Show Johannesburg 2018 (18-20 Μαίου, Johannesburg)*

*WABBA International European Cup 2018 (19 Μαϊου, Ουκρανία)*

*IFBB Elite Pro Spain 2018 (26-27 Μαϊου, Μαδρίτη)*

*
*

*Ioύνιος

**IFBB Diamond Cup Portugal 2018 (8-10 Ιουνίου, Πορτογαλία)*

*IFBB Elite Pro Portugal 2018 (9-10 Ιουνίου, Πόρτο)*

*WABBA International World Championship 2018 (15-16 Ioυνίου, Βιτσέντζα)

**IFBB Diamond Cup Luxembourg 2018 (16 Ioυνίου, Luxembourg)*


*Ioύλιος

**IBFA 13rd Mr & Ms Universe 2018 (1 Ioυλίου, Sapri- Ιταλία)

**IFBB Wings of Strength Chicago Pro 2018 (7 Ioυλίου, Chicago)*

*2018 Vancouver Pro Show 2018 (8 Ιουλίου, Καναδάς)*

*IFBB Elite Corsica Pro 2018 (13-15 Ιουλίου, Κορσική)

**IFBB Elite Pro Montreal 2018 (15 Ιουλίου, Καναδάς)*



*Αύγουστος
*
*IFBB Tampa Bay Pro (2-5 Αυγούστου, Florida)

**IFBB Giovanni Arendz Classic 2018 (24-26 Aυγούστου, Aruba)*



*Σεπτέμβριος

**IFBB Tiger Classic - Diamond Cup Romania 2018 (7-9 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βουκουρέστι)*
*
Mr Olympia 2018 (13-16 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas, Nevada)

**IFBB Diamond Cup Austria 2018 (14-16 Σεπτεμβρίου, Αυστρία)*

*IFBB The Belt and Road World Bodybuilding & Fitness International Cup 2018 (17-22 Σεπτεμβρίου , Κίνα)

**IFBB Poland Diamond Cup 2018 (21-23 Σεπτεμβρίου, Πολωνία)*

*Arnold Classic Europe 2018 (28-30 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη)

**Arnold Classic Europe IFBB Elite Pro Show 2018 (30 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη)*


*EVLS Prague Amateur 2018 (28-29 Σεπτεμβρίου, Πράγα)

**EVLS Prague Pro 2018 (29 Σεπτεμβρίου, Πράγα)*



*Οκτώβριος

**IFBB Nordic Cup 2018 (5-7 Οκτωβρίου, Φινλανδία)*

*IFBB Nordic Elite Pro 2018 (5-7 Οκτωβρίου, Φινλανδία)

**ΙFBB Diamond Cup Katowice 2018 (6-7 Oκτωβρίου, Katowice)

**Fitness Mania Classic III 2018 (13-14 Oκτωβρίου, Τσεχία)*

*IFBB Grand Prix Russia 2018 (19-21 Οκτωβρίου, Ekaterinburg)

**Ben Weider Worldwide Classic 2018 (20 Oκτωβρίου, Alicante,Spain)

**INBA/PNBA Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (27 Oκτωβρίου, Ουγγαρία)*


*IBFA World Championships 2018 (28 Oκτωβρίου, Ρώμη)*



*Νοέμβριος

**IFBB International Diamond Cup Rome 2018 (2-4 Nοεμβρίου, Ρώμη)*

*IFBB Elite Pro World Championships 2018 (2-4 Noεμβρίου,Ρώμη)

**IFBB 72ο World Men's Championships 2018 (9-11 Νοεμβρίου, Benidorm, Spain)

**IFBB Elite Pro World Championships 2018 (11 Νοεμβρίου, Ισπανία)*


*IFBB Pro George Farah Classic 2018 (9 Nοεμβρίου, Padova)

**NABBA Universe 2018 (10 Νοεμβρίου, Birmingham)*

*WABBA Ιnternational Mr & Ms Universe 2018 (25 Νοεμβρίου, Πορτογαλία)*

*NAC International Mr & Ms Universe 2018 (24 Νοεμβρίου, Αμβούργο)*

*IFBB Pro Wings of Stregth Romania 2018 (23-24 Noεμβρίου, Sibiu)*

*IFBB International Diamond Cup Ukraine 2018 (23-25 Nοεμβρίου, Ουκρανία)

**ΙFBB International World Cup 2018 (23-25 Noεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)*

*IFBB Elite Pro World Championships 2018 (Νοέμβριος, Κίνα)* 

*
*
*Δεκέμβριος

**Kai Greene Classic 2018 (30 Νοεμβρίου-2 Δεκεμβρίου, Ρώμη)

**IFBB Mεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2018 (1-3 Δεκεμβρίου, Πορτογαλία)

**ΙFBB World Master Championships 2018 (7-10 Δεκεμβρίου,Τarragona)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καλεντάρι Διεθνών αγώνων 2019*


*Μάρτιος 2019

**Arnold Classic USA 2019 (3 Μαρτίου, Ohio)
*

*Aπρίλιος* * 2019

**IFBB 2ο Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2019 (5-6 Απριλίου, Ναύπλιο)*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2019 (7 Απριλίου, Ναύπλιο)

**IFBB Elite Pro France 2019 (13-14 Aπριλίου, Γαλλία)**Diamond Cup Malta & Elite Pro 2019 (19-21 Aπριλίου Μάλτα)

**IFBB Pro Bigman Weekend Show Spain 2019 (26-28 Aπριλίου, Benidorm)*



*Μαϊος** 2019**

**IFBB European Championships 2019 (2-6 Mαϊου, Santa Susanna, Ισπανία)*
*
ΙFBB Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (17-19 Μαϊου, Κέρκυρα)

*

*Ιούνιος* * 2019
**
**
**INBA/PNBA Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (7-9 Ιουνίου, Λουτράκι)

**NAC International World Championships 2019 (8 Iουνίου, Πολωνία)*

*WABBA International World Championships 2019 (14-16 Ιουνίου, Ουκρανία)*

*IFBB World Children Championships 2019 (28-30 Ioυνίου, Κέρκυρα)

**IFBB Pro Βatlle of Britain 2019 (30 Ioυνίου, Watford UK) 

*

*Ιούλιος* * 2019

**IFBB Wings of Strength Chicago Pro 2019 (4-6 Ioυλίου, Chicago) 

**IFBB Vancouver Pro Show 2019 (13-14 Iουλίου,Vancouver)*


*ΙFBB Pro-NPC Amateur Olympia 2019 (20 Ιουλίου, Πορτογαλία)*

*IFBB Mr Big Evolution Pro Portugal 2019 (21 Iουλίου, Πορτογαλία)*

*

*

*Αύγουστος* * 2019**

**IFBB Tampa Pro 2019 (1-4 Αυγούστου, Florida)

**Giovanni Arendz Classic Elite Pro 2019 (17 Αυγούστου, Aruba)*




*Σεπτέμβριος* * 2019
**
IFBB Nafplio Classic 2019 (6-7 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ναύπλιο)*

*IFBB Nafplio Elite Pro 2019 (8 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ναύπλιο)*

*Mr Olympia 2019 (12-15 Σεπτεμβρίου, Las Vegas)*
*
Arnold Classic Europe 2019 (20-22 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρκελώνη) 

*

*Οκτώβριος** 2019

**Elite Nocco Nordic Pro 2019 (5 Οκτωβρίου, Φινλανδία)*

*IFBB Pro League Fitparade Hungary Pro 2019 (13 Oκτωβρίου, Oυγγαρία)

**IFBB International Elite Pro Madrid 2019 (19 Οκτωβρίου, Mαδρίτη)

**INBA Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (26 Οκτωβρίου, Βουκουρέστι)*




*Νοέμβριος* * 2019

**IFBB Pro Muscle Fest Pro Romania 2019 (1-3 Noεμβρίου, Boυκουρέστι)

**IFBB Elite Pro World Championships 2019 (1-3 Νοεμβρίου , Tarragona)*

*IFBB Pro League Dennis James Classic Germany 2019 (9 Νοεμβρίου, Φρανκφούρτη) 

**ΙFBB International Diamond Cup Rome 2019 (16-17 Noεμβρίου, Ρώμη)*

*IFBB Pro William Bonac Classic 2019 (23 Nοεμβρίου, Αmsterdam)*

*Elite Pro Cancun Pro 2019 (24 Νοεμβρίου, Μεξικό)
*


*Δεκέμβριος* * 2019

**WABBA International Hercules Οlympia 2019 (1 Δεκεμβρίου, Πορτογαλία)

**IFBB International World Master Championships 2019 (6-8 Δεκεμβρίου,Τarragona)*

*IFBB Pro San Marino 2019 (14-15 Δεκεμβρίου, Σαν Μαρίνο)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μάρτιος 2020

**Arnold Classic USA 2020 (5-8 Μαρτίου, Ohio)*

*Arnold Classic Australia 2020 (20-22 Mαρτίου, Μελβούρνη)* *- ΑΝΑΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ*


*Aπρίλιος* *2020
*
*ΙFBB Pro League Cuprus 2020 (11-12 Απριλίου, Λευκωσία)* *- ΑΝΑΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ


**Μάϊος* *2020

**ΝAC Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2020 (9 Mαϊου , Αθήνα)* *- ΑΝΑΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ

**IFBB International 3ο Amateur Cup "Dr Rafael Santonja" 2020 (22-24 Mαϊου, Ναύπλιο)* *- ΑΝΑΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ*

*IFBB Elite Pro Nafplio 2020 (23-25 Μαϊου, Ναύπλιο)* *- ΑΝΑΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ

**
Αύγουστος* *2020

**IFBB Tampa Pro ΧΙΙΙ 2020 (1-2 Αυγούστου, Florida)

**IFBB International Diamond Cup & Elite Pro Malta (30 Aυγουστου, Μάλτα)* 



*Σεπτέμβριος* *2020

**IFBB International 29o Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2020 (4-6 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)

**New York Pro 2020 (5 Σεπτεμβρίου, Tampa Florida)

**IFBB Pro California Pro 2020 (12 Σεπτεμβρίου, Las Vegas)

**IFBB European Championships 2020 (15-21 Σεπτεμβρίου, Santa Susanna, Ισπανία)
*

*Οκτώβριος* *2020

**IFBB Pro Europa Pro 2020 (11 Oκτωβρίου, Alicante)*

*IFBB Pro Chicago Pro 2020 (16-17 Oκτωβρίου, Αtlanta)*


*Νοέμβριος* *2020

**IFBB 74ο World Championships 2020 (5-8 Νοεμβρίου, Santa Susanna)

**ΙFBB Pro League British Grand Prix 2020 (7 Νοεμβρίου, Αγγλία)*


*IFBB Pro Romania Muscle Fest 2020 (13-15 Νοεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)


**Δεκέμβριος* *2020

**Arnold Classic Europe 2020 (11-13 Δεκεμβρίου, Σεβίλλη )

**Elite Pro World Championships 2020 (12 Δεκεμβρίου, Σεβίλλη)*

*Mr Olympia 2020 (16-20 Δεκεμβρίου, Orlando Florida)* *IFBB Elite Pro Masters World Championships 2020 (19-20 Δεκεμβρίου, Τσεχία)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καλεντάρι Διεθνών αγώνων 2021


**Φεβρουάριος* *2021

**IFBB Muscletech Diamond Cup Egypt (18-20 Φεβρουαρίου, Κάϊρο)
*


*Μάρτιος * *2021

**

Aπρίλιος* *2021

**ΙFBB Siberian Power Show 2021 (2-5 Aπριλίου, Krasnoyarsk - Russia)

**NPC Worldwide Russia IFBB Pro Qualifier 2021 (11 Απριλίου, Mόσχα)*




*Μάϊος* *2021

**IFBB International Diamond Cup & Elite Pro Malta 2021 (1-2 Μαϊου, Μάλτα)

**IFBB Pro League Indy Pro 2021 (8 Mαϊου, Ινδιανάπολις)

**IFBB Tiger Classic & Diamond Cup Romania 2021 (7-8 Mαϊου, Βουκουρέστι)*

*IFBB European Championships 2021 (12-17 Μαϊου, Santa Susanna)*

*New York Pro 2021 (15 Μαϊου, Tampa Florida)

**IFBB Diamond Cup France 2021 (29 Mαϊου, Γαλλία)*

*IFBB Pro League California State Championships 2021 ( 29 Μαϊου, California)*

*IFBB Pro League Mr Big Evolution Pro Qualifier 2021 (30 Mαϊου, Estoril)*


*Ιούνιος * *2021

**IFBB 4o Βαλκανικό Κύπελλο 2021 (4-6 Ιουνίου , Σερβία)*

*IFBB Pro League Amateur Olympia Spain Pro Qualifier 2021 (4-6 Ιουνίου, Alicante)*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Luxemburg & Εlite Pro 2021 (11-12 Ιουνίου, Λουξεμβούργο)

**IFBB Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2021 (12-13 Ιουνίου, Ρουμανία)*

*IFBB Elite Pro Czechia 2021 (19 Ioυνίου, Ostrava)*

*IFBB Professional League Puerto Rico Pro 2021 (26-27 Ιουνίου, Bahamas)*


*Ιούλιος* *2021

**IFBB European Fitness Sport Games 2021 (1-4 Ιουλίου, Santa Sussana)*

*IFBB Elite Mr & Ms Europe Pro 2021 (3 Ioυλίου, Santa Sussanna)*

*WABBA International Mr & Ms World Championships Amateur & Pro 2021 (11 Ioυλίου, Ιταλία)

**IFBB Pro League Olympia Amateur Portugal 2021 (16-17 Iουλίου, Πορτογαλία)*

*IFBB Pro League Mr Big Evolution Pro Portugal 2021 (18 Iουλίου, Estoril)*

*ΙFBB Night of Champions Pro 2021 (17 Ιουλίου, Florida)

**IFBB Chicago Pro 2021 (23-24 Ioυλίου, Atlanta)*



*Αύγουστος* *2021

**ΙFBB Pro League Tampa Pro XIV 2021 (5-7 Αυγούστου, Τampa Florida)

**IFBB Pro League Texas Pro 2021 (13-14 Αυγούστου, Texas) 
*
*IFBB Pro League Europa Pro Championship 2021 (15 Aυγούστου, Alicante)*

*IFBB Battle of Giants 2021 (21 Aυγούστου, Μαϊάμι)*

*ΙFBB Diamond Cup Malta 2021 (28-29 Aυγούστου, Μάλτα)

**IFBB Pro League Grand Prix Poland Pro Qualifier 2021 (29 Aυγούστου, Βαρσοβία)*




*Σεπτέμβριος* *2021

**IFBB European Cup 2021 (10-12 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)*

*IFBB Pro Champions Classic 2021 (19 Σεπτεμβρίου, Βαρσοβία)*

*IFBB International Arnold Classic Europe 2021 (17-19 Σεπτεμβρίου, Σεβίλλη)

**IFBB International Arnold Classic Elite Pro Show 2021 (18 Σεπτεμβρίου, Σεβίλλη)*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Prague 2021 (24-25 Σεπτεμβρίου, Πράγα)*

*Arnold Classic Ohio 2021 (25 Σεπτεμβρίου, Οhio)*



*Οκτώβριος* *2021


**IFBB Mr Universe Pro & Rafael Vera Classic Pro Qualifier 2021 (1 Οκτωβρίου, Marbella)

**Arnold Classic UK 2021 (1-3 Οκτωβρίου, Birmingham)*

*Μr Olympia 2021 (7-10 Oκτωβρίου, Orlando Florida)
**
IFBB Pro League San Marino Pro Qualifier 2021 (16 Oκτωβρίου, Ρώμη)

**IFBB Pro League Yamamoto Cup Pro 2021 (16 Οκτωβρίου, San Marino)*

*IFBB Nordic Championships 2021 (16-17 Oκτωβρίου, Finland)

**IFBB Diamond Cup Skopje 2021 (15-17 Oκτωβρίου, Σκόπια)

**IFBB Diamond Cup Belgium 2021 (23 Οκτωβρίου, Βέλγιο)*

*IFBB Pro League Legion Sports Fest 2021 (22-24 Οκτωβρίου, Νevada)*


*IFBB Pro League Olympia Amateur Egypt 2021 (26-29 Oκτωβρίου, Αίγυπτος)*

*ΙFBB Pro League Ko-Pro 2021 (30-31 Oκτωβρίου, Αίγυπτος)*



*Νοέμβριος* *2021

**IFBB World Championships 2021 (3-8 Noεμβρίου, Santa Susanna)

**IFBB Pro League EVLS Prague Pro 2021 (6 Nοεμβρίου, Tσεχία)*

*IFBB Professional League Wings of Strength Romania Muscle Fest Pro-Am​ 2021 (12-14 Νοεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)

**ΙFBB Professional League Olympia Amateur Denmark (21 Νοεμβρίου, Δανία)*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Portugal 2021 (19-21 Noεμβρίου, Πορτογαλία)*

*IFBB Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2021 (13-14 Νοεμβρίο, Μάλτα)*



*Δεκέμβριος* *2021

**NPC WorldWide Lithuania Cup Pro Qualifier 2021 (3-5 Δεκεμβρίου, Λιθουανία)

**Diamond Cup Rome 2021 (4-5 Δεκεμβρίου , Ρώμη)

**NPC National Championships 2021 (18 Δεκεμβρίου, Orlando Florida)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καλεντάρι Διεθνών αγώνων 2022


**Φεβρουάριος* *2022

*

*Μάρτιος* *2022

**Arnold Classic USA 2022 (3-6 Μαρτίου, Ohio)*

*WABBA International Intercontinental Cup 2022 (4 Mαρτίου, Yerevan Αρμενία)

**IFBB Ajman International Bodybuilding and Physique Competition 2022 (5-6 Mαρτίου, Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα)*

*IFBB 1st Βodybuilding & Fitness Asian Cup 2022 (10-14 Mαρτίου, Ιράν)*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Lyon 2022 (18-19 Μαρτίου, Γαλλία)*


*
Aπρίλιος* *2022

**IFBB Siberian Power Show 2022 (1-3 Απριλίου, Σιβηρία)*

*IFBB Elite Pro Siberian Power Show 2022 (2-3 Aπριλίου, Ρωσία)

**IFBB Nocco Pro Qualifier 2022 (9-10 Απριλίου, Σουηδία)*

*IFBB Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2022 (8-10 Απριλίου, Σερβία)*

*IFBB Mr Universe Asia 2022 (15-17 Aπριλίου, Pune India )

**IFBB Norway Grand Prix 2022 (22-24 Απριλίου , Νορβηγία)*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Malta 2022 ( 23-24 Απριλίου, Mάλτα)*

*IFBB Elite Pro Malta 2022 (23-24 Aπριλίου, Μάλτα)*

*Arnold Classic South America 2022 (30 Aπριλίου, Βραζιλία)*





*Μάϊος* *2022

**IFBB Ευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα 2022 (4-9 Mαϊου, Santa Susanna)

**IFBB Tiger Classic - Diamond Cup Romania 2022 (13-14 Mαϊου, Ρουμανία)*

*NPC Worldwide Power of the Κnight 2022 (15 Mαϊου Λιθουανία)*

*IFBB Mr Universe* *Prague** 2022 (20-22 Mαϊου,* *Τσεχία**)*

*New York Pro 2022 (21 Μαϊου, Nεα Υόρκη)

**IFBB Prο League California State Championships Pro 2022 (28 Mαϊου, San Diego)*



*Ιούνιος* *2022

**IFBB Pro League Amateur Olympia Spain Pro Qualifier 2022 (3-5 Ιουνίου, Alicante)*

*IFBB Mr & Ms Europe 2022 (11 Iουνίου, Ισπανία)*

*Puerto Rico Pro 2022 (17-19 Ιουνίου, San Juan, Puerto Rico)*

*WABBA International Mr - Ms World 2022 (18 Ioυνίου, Vicenza)

**ΙΝΒΑ World Championships 2022 (25 Ιουνίου, Φλωρεντία)*




*Ιούλιος* *2022


**IFBB Professional League Orlando Pro Championships 2022 (2 Ιουλίου, Οrlando)*

*Ben Weider Classic Pro Qualifier 2022 (2 Ioυλίου, Ισπανία)

**ΙΒFA World 17th Mr & Ms Universo 2022 (3 Ioυλίου, Sapri Ιταλία)*

*IBFA World 26 Mr Europe 2022 (4 Ioυλίου, Sapri Ιταλία)*

*Olympia Amateur Portugal 2022 (8-9 Ioυλίου , Πορτογαλία)

**IFBB Professional League Lenda Murray Atlanta Pro 2022 (16 Ιουλίου, Atlanta)*

*IFBB Pro League Vancouver Pro 2022 (16-17 Ioυλίου, Vancouver)*

*IFBB International Mr Universe Egypt (21-24 Iουλίου, Αίγυπτος)

**IFBB Professional League Chicago Pro & Ms International 2022 (22-23 Ioυλίου, Chicago)*



*Αύγουστος* *2022

**IFBB Professional League Tampa Pro 2022 ( 6 Αυγούστου, Florida)

**IFBB Professional League Texas Pro 2022 (12- 13 Aυγούστου, Texas)*

*IFBB Μr Universe Lebanon 2022 (12-14 Aυγούστου, Λίβανος)*

*IFBB Professional League Olympia Amateur Eastern Europe 2022 (19-21 Aυγούστου , Ρουμανία)

**IFBB Miami Grand Prix 2022 (27 Αυγούστου, Μαϊάμι)*




*Σεπτέμβριος* *2022

**ΙFBB Arnold Classic Europe 2022 (16-18 Σεπτεμβρίου, Ισπανία)*

*IFBB Elite Pro World Championships 2022 (16-17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Σεβίλλη)*




*Οκτώβριος* *2022

**NPC Worldwide "Power of the Knight" 2022 (2 Οκτωβρίου, Kaunas)

**IFBB Professional League Olympia Amateur Italy (8 Oκτωβρίου, Ρώμη)*

*IFBB Pro League Fitparade Sports Festival 2022 (15-16 Oκτωβρίου , Ουγγαρία)*

*EVLS Prague Pro 2022 (29 Οκτωβρίου, Πράγα)
*


*Νοέμβριος* *2022

**IFBB World Championships 2022 (2-7 Noεμβρίου, Santa Susanna)*

*IFBB Professional League Romania Muscle Fest Pro 2022 (11-13 Νοεμβρίου, Ρουμανία)*

*IFBB Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα 2022 (13 Νοεμβρίου, Μάλτα)*


*WABBA International Mr & Miss Universe 2022 (13 Νοεμβρίου, Tarragona)

**IFBB Mr & Mrs World 2022 (17-20 Νοεμβρίου, Fujairah)*

*NPC Worldwide Denmark Open Pro Qualifier & Pro Show 2022 (20 Noεμβρίου, Δανία)*

*IFBB Diamond Cup Lusofonia 2022 (25-27 Noεμβρίου, Πορτογαλία)*

*ΙFBB Professional League Bigman Weekend Pro 2022 (25-26 Noεμβρίου, Αlicante)*




*Δεκέμβριος* *2022

**Mr Olympia 2022 (15-18 Δεκεμβρίου, Las Vegas)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Καλεντάρι Διεθνών αγώνων 2023


**Μάρτιος* *2023
**
**Arnold Classic Ohio 2023 (2-5 Mαρτίου, Columbus)**

**Μάϊος* *2023
**
**IFBB Mr Universe Prague 2023 (19-20 Mαϊου, Πράγα)*


*IFBB Μr Universe Lebanon 2023 (26-29 Μάϊου, Λίβανος)*

*
**Αύγουστος* *2023
**
**Μasters Olympia 2023 (25-27 Αυγούστου, Ρουμανία)*

----------

